

Show HN: YC like button - zupa
http://zupa.hu/ycombinator-like-button/

======
samarudge
I've never understood why people randomly put really big pictures of their
faces on things, with no context/tag/info, it's just a face, not even "Hey,
this is me" in the sidebar.

~~~
zupa
I find it boring to see an apple with a writing: "Eat it!". I guess I can
figure it out myself what to do with an apple.

I think it's great to know who you are dealing with, I have a picture of me on
my business card as well. Maybe you should concider it.

